# Wiped System in TWRP, cant boot or install



## AudibleEcstasy (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

So was wiping to do a fresh install of a different rom and accidentally wiped the system. This had happened before the first time I was using TWRP and was able to recover from that, but this time I am having difficulty. Obviously I am able to only boot into TWRP cause there is no system. If my touchpad does try to boot just sits on cyanogen small logo and never goes to a boot screen. I am able to mount as usb thru twrp but it shows none of the folders just the usb drive itself, if I put a rom in there, then unmount and attempt to install, the rom isn't in the main folder, or anywhere else. I have tried to push a new rom using adb but have been unable to due to not being able to boot for computer to see the device.

Any questions that would help with a solution I will respond as quick as possible to.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

in TWRP go to mount section and mount sdcard. Then use adb push <path to rom> /sdcard. After the rom is uploaded unmount the sdcard and proceed and flash the uploaded zip.


----------



## raynchristy (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried to flash install of cmod 10, wiped everything in trwp rebooted now its a dead tablet. the only thing i am able to boot into is trwp . i am able to push a file onto using adb push but it will not flash install .I keep getting an error no operating system.It will mount .i tried webos doctor in usb mode nothing it gets to 8% and stops and jumps out of usb mode and disconnects .need help please


----------



## raynchristy (Dec 9, 2012)

I tried to flash install of cmod 10, wiped everything in trwp rebooted now its a dead tablet. the only thing i am able to boot into is trwp . i am able to push a file onto using adb push but it will not flash install .I keep getting an error no operating system.It will mount .i tried webos doctor in usb mode nothing it gets to 8% and stops and jumps out of usb mode and disconnects .need help please


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

raynchristy said:


> I tried to flash install of cmod 10, wiped everything in trwp rebooted now its a dead tablet. the only thing i am able to boot into is trwp . i am able to push a file onto using adb push but it will not flash install .I keep getting an error no operating system.It will mount .i tried webos doctor in usb mode nothing it gets to 8% and stops and jumps out of usb mode and disconnects .need help please


don't doctor. Use acmeinstaller3 to reinstall

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

raynchristy said:


> I tried to flash install of cmod 10, wiped everything in trwp rebooted now its a dead tablet. the only thing i am able to boot into is trwp . i am able to push a file onto using adb push but it will not flash install .I keep getting an error no operating system.It will mount .i tried webos doctor in usb mode nothing it gets to 8% and stops and jumps out of usb mode and disconnects .need help please


Are you able to boot WebOS? If so, do not doctor as Gradular advised

Sounds like you are past being able to use ACME3 at this point. I think that ACMEUninstaller is what is needed now. Hopefully that will be able to remove any remaining parts of Android and reset the memory back to before you installed CM10. If you manage to get it back to a functioning WebOS tablet, then you can try installing CM10 again using ACME3. I don't know what version of TWRP you are trying to install, but until you get a good install of CM10 or CM9, I would stick with CWM6 for now. So put the following in the cminstall folder:

CM10.zip
Moboot 0.3.8.zip
ClockworkMod.zip
update-gapps-jb-1011.zip

and run ACME3. Notice I added "update" to the beginning of the gapps file. That is the only file that should need that using ACME3.


----------



## raynchristy (Dec 9, 2012)

cant boot into webos acmeuninstaller will not fully run after about a minute it stops the only thing i can boot into is trwp and webos recovery,i have tried novaterm,and adb both nothing


----------



## eddykenton (May 13, 2013)

I have simmilar problem, I did wipe and factory rest using TWRP and I tried to restore existing backup and the restore failed, I then reboot the system and it is now permanently showing CyanogeMOd boot aninatiom for CM10.1 and I cannot reboot into WebOS or Recovery mode. I cannot also power it off, everything is stuck on CM10.1 boot animation screem forever.
Please what can I do? How do I reboot to Webos again, how can I intercept this CM Boot animation from loading? This will run until the battery is emtpty before it stop.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

As I posted before, try an acmeuninstall.

Sent from my GT-P3110 using RootzWiki


----------



## eddykenton (May 13, 2013)

Gradular, I have been following your writtings on RootzWiki for along time with you wonderful script for HP Touchpad. Thanks for a nice job.
My problem is I cannot connect my HP Touchpad to Computer to enable me run ACMEUNINSTALL, since it stay on CM.1 boot animation screen. It does not show USB Drive on computer to enable me uninstall Andriod.
What can I do to enable USB mode since it does not allow me to power off using power button.
Is there any way of running acmeuninstall without mounting a USB drive on computer?
How do I intercept this bootloader from loading CM1.10?
Thanks for your support in this forum.


----------



## Gradular (Feb 1, 2012)

eddykenton said:


> Gradular, I have been following your writtings on RootzWiki for along time with you wonderful script for HP Touchpad. Thanks for a nice job.
> My problem is I cannot connect my HP Touchpad to Computer to enable me run ACMEUNINSTALL, since it stay on CM.1 boot animation screen. It does not show USB Drive on computer to enable me uninstall Andriod.
> What can I do to enable USB mode since it does not allow me to power off using power button.
> Is there any way of running acmeuninstall without mounting a USB drive on computer?
> ...


 hold down power and home to reset it, and then power and vol up to geet iin to usb mode. Then you can run uninstall.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

